# YFZ catch can mod



## Rebelcowboy (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey can some one give me some info on the YFZ catch can mod for a brute force?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

What you needing to know?

Heres some pics with it installed and and cover tapped into with barb fitting on my brute

top hose is vent, middle is stock vent hose, bottom is to the cover


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that just jb weld on the top?:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5639

there's a bunch of stuff floating.. matter of fact there was 1 thread already open at top.........


----------

